# Tribute to Art Linkletter



## JBaldwin (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't thought of Art Linkletter in years. This was a good laugh. 

[video=youtube;Im58XcqDu9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im58XcqDu9M&feature=PlayList&p=FB2E6ECCFE2AE470&index=0&playnext=1[/video]


----------



## turmeric (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Theogenes (Mar 26, 2009)

Hilarious! Thanks for that!
I loved that show...


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 26, 2009)

Great stuff.


----------

